# upgrading



## duckhunters (Mar 5, 2008)

Folks; 
I'm 69 and need some help from the younger and wiser in computer land. Three years ago I built a computer from selected components, it has served me very well and I wouldn't change it but some changes have occurred in my life where I need more speed and much better graphics and a larger, higher resolution monitor. This is what I have;

Asus P4P800E deluxe socket 478 mobo....GeForce FX5700 Lite video card...Thermaltake 430PSU.....Zalman 9500 CPU cooler with P4 3ghz Prescott CPU...2 x 1G OCZ 400 124ELPE DDR ram 16 x(64x8) @200mhz 20-3-2-5....HDD..Sata WDC WD2500ks OOMJBO 16mb cache....Monitor is Samsung LCD 19" SyncMaster 193P....Sound card is Creative FX Extreme Music. The case is an Antec Solo. OS XP Pro. SP2

My research involves high speed analysis of dynamic motion (human mechanics/ human performance) in particular golf and the golf swing. I have made some serious advances and my existing system is no longer up to the task. Budget is not an issue but below (say) $2,000US would be nice but not critical.
1)....I'm not a gamer...2) I do not use a lot of high demand apps at the same time ....3) I might start watching videos, movies with a better system (maybe).
QUES...Taken to the limits and with compatibility a critical factor; is what I have worth a serious upgrade (b) how limiting is the mobo to a major upgrade (and future upgrades) (c) just buy a complete, new customized system (d) if so, what would you recommend for higher speed and exceptional graphics, probably with a 24" LCD monitor. MY Prescott CPU has always had a heat problem so would be happy to change that. Will change/ replace whatever it takes. Cool and very quiet is the way to go. 
Thanks. 
duckhunters


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

well this is interesting, A Blackduck helping a Duckhunter

Anyway You should notice the difference with a newer chipset on the motherboard as well as DDR2
I added a Quadro video card as they are generally liked by professional graphics designers and people use auto cad and such. I also listed a nice regular video card.

* ASUS P5K DELUXE/WIFI-AP LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail $190*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131182


*Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 Wolfdale 3.0GHz 6MB L2 Cache LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Processor - Retail $240*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115037


*CORSAIR XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory - Retail $34 ( after mail in rebate )*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145034


*SeaSonic M12 SS-700HM ATX12V / EPS12V 700W Power Supply 100 - 240 V UL, CE, CB, TUV, FCC - Retail $180
*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151031


*PNY VCQFX1500-PCIE-PB-V Quadro FX1500 256MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 Video Card - Retail $490*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133179

*or*

*MSI NX8800GT 512M OC GeForce 8800GT 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - Retail $190 ( after rebate )*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127329


*Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 ST3500320AS 500GB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM $120*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148288


*SAMSUNG 245BW Black 24" 5ms Widescreen LCD Monitor with Height Adjustment 400 cd/m2 1000:1 (DC 3000:1) - Retail $419 ( after rebate )*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824001234


*SILVERSTONE Kublai Series KL02B Black Aluminum front panel, SECC body ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail $100 ( after rebate )*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163093


*SAMSUNG Black 20X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 12X DVD+R DL 20X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 12X DVD-RAM 16X DVD-ROM $25
48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM 2MB Cache IDE 20X DVD±R DVD Burner - OEM
*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827151161


*Microsoft Windows XP Professional With SP2C - OEM $140*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116400



*Total with Quadro video card $1938

Total with 8800GT video card $1638*


----------



## duckhunters (Mar 5, 2008)

blackduck
Thanks for your time and effort, sincerely appreciated. My 'duckhunters' comes from a superb little collection of comical clay models of duckhunters from the swamps/ everglades.
I must admit though that I grew up in the Australian bush and many a black duck found it's way into the cooking pot.
Thanks again
duckhunters


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

No problem at all DH
The only thing I did blunder on was that I presumed you were in the states, darn there are just not enough of us Aussies around here.

Let me take a look around at some Aussie sites and get another list up for you

*HARD DRIVE*

*Seagate SATAII NCQ 500GB 7200RPM 32mb Cache(ST3500320AS)*
Internet Price: $156.00 

*CPU*

*Intel ATX E8200 CORE 2 DUO /2.66GHz/6MB/1333FSB/LGA775*
Internet Price: $300.00 


*Intel ATX E8400 CORE 2 DUO /3.0GHz/6MB/1333FSB/LGA775*
Internet Price: $400.00 

*MEMORY* 

*DDR2 Twin2X (2048MB Kit) 240-pin DDR2 XMS2-6400 Corsair(2X1024MB)*
Internet Price: $86.00 

*VIDEO CARDS*

*Leadtek nVidia Quadro FX570 PCIE 256MB DH DVI Dual DL DVI-I*
Internet Price: $326.00 


*XFX GeForce 8800GT 256MB DDR3 DH DVI SLI PCI Express (PV-T88P-UDF4)*
Internet Price: $271.00 

*MOTHERBOARDS*

*Asus P5K-E S775 QuadCore P35 FSB1333 2xPCIEx16 RAID 1394a GLan ATX*
Internet Price: $190.00 


*Asus P5E QuadCore X38 FSB1333 DDR2,2xPCIEx16 RAID GbLAN1394a*
Internet Price: $296.00 


*Gigabyte GA-EX38-DS4 QuadCore X38 FSB1600 DDR2 PCIE2.0 SATA2 GbLAN 1394a ATX DES*
Internet Price: $246.00 

*POWER SUPPLIES*

*SeaSonic PSR700 700W M12 with EPS 24pin SLI, Active PFC 12cm Fan Power Supply*
Internet Price: $240.00 


*Antec NeoPower 650W ATX Ver2.2 & EPS12V*
Internet Price: $168.00 

CASES

*Antec P182 Performance One Black ATX Mid Tower - NO PSU*
Internet Price: $196.00 


*CoolerMaster Centurion 534 Aluminum Bezel Case Black with 460W (RC534KKRB)*
Internet Price: $120.00 


*CoolerMaster Centurion 5 Aluminum Bezel Case Silver (no Power supply)*
Internet Price: $76.00 

*MONITORS*

*Samsung 245B 24inch LCD Monitor Black*
Internet Price: $650.00 


*LG L246WH-BF 24 inch Widescreen 5ms DVI,HDMI*
Internet Price: $570.00 


*Samsung 20xDVD -/+R/RW Dual Layer OEM Black (SH-S202H/BEBN)*
Internet Price: $34.00


*This is from Umart in QLD
http://www.umart.com.au/newindex2.phtml?bid=4*


----------



## duckhunters (Mar 5, 2008)

Blackduck;
Thanks again, very well thought out, very informative. A couple of questions if I may;
1) I have an Antec Solo case black (ultra quiet, fairly cool even with the P4 3gh Prescott CPU in it) 2years old, superb condition, looks great, fitted with 430watt SeaSonic PSU (my mistake, not Thermaltake as previously stated). Would that be adequate, for the time being, in the new rig?
2) Place yourself in my position, which combination of the components lists would you choose to set this up for yourself? I don't game and never will. I need to critically analyze dynamic motion but nothing faster than human mechanics. I must have excellent resolution/ clear definition and stop action, slow motion is critical. I'm not into graphics design. I don't overclock.
3) Cool and quiet is very important. 
4) Could you please break it into two lists, your 1st choice combo and also 2 choice combo. 
I don't want more than I need. I don't want wasted excessive speed, power etc that I will never need or use. This one really is a purpose built job. (I don't want a 300kph car when I will never normally exceed about 130kph, over short bursts). Also, others are paying and have told me, no limits, get the best but I don't want to spend a cent more of their money than the job requires.
Thanks again, I value your comments
duckhunter.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

> Hello again Duckhunter,
> you are more than welcome.
> I hope the choices I made are the best value for money.
> I don't feel they are over the top but good value for that price bracket but still give you the computing needs you require.
> The only thing i have not included is an after market cooler for your CPU, Zalman do make one of the best and I would not hesitate to get another as the stock one tends to be a bit loud


*HARD DRIVE*

*Seagate SATAII NCQ 500GB 7200RPM 32mb Cache(ST3500320AS)*
Internet Price: $156.00 



> *Well I chose this drive as it has a 32mb Cache and it was the smallest in that catagory*


*CPU*

*Intel ATX E8200 CORE 2 DUO /2.66GHz/6MB/1333FSB/LGA775*
Internet Price: $300.00 


*Intel ATX E8400 CORE 2 DUO /3.0GHz/6MB/1333FSB/LGA775*
Internet Price: $400.00 



> *The E8400 would be my first choice followed by the E8200. Both are dual core but remember that
> the clock speeds ( 2,66GHZ and 3.0GHZ ) do not compare to the pentiums as they are built differently
> and work faster at lower clock speeds. Like comparing a Bobcat and a front end loader*


*MEMORY* 

*DDR2 Twin2X (2048MB Kit) 240-pin DDR2 XMS2-6400 Corsair(2X1024MB)*
Internet Price: $86.00 



> *2G of ram should do you nicely*


*VIDEO CARDS*

*Leadtek nVidia Quadro FX570 PCIE 256MB DH DVI Dual DL DVI-I*
Internet Price: $326.00 


*XFX GeForce 8800GT 256MB DDR3 DH DVI SLI PCI Express (PV-T88P-UDF4)*
Internet Price: $271.00



> *The 8800Gt is a very nice card and good value for money, you could consider a newer card a step down
> like
> 
> XFX GeForce 9600GT 512M DDR3 650Mhz Dual DVI HDTV SLI (PV-T94P-YDF4)
> ...


*MOTHERBOARDS*

*Asus P5K-E S775 QuadCore P35 FSB1333 2xPCIEx16 RAID 1394a GLan ATX*
Internet Price: $190.00 


*Asus P5E QuadCore X38 FSB1333 DDR2,2xPCIEx16 RAID GbLAN1394a*
Internet Price: $296.00 


*Gigabyte GA-EX38-DS4 QuadCore X38 FSB1600 DDR2 PCIE2.0 SATA2 GbLAN 1394a ATX DES*
Internet Price: $246.00 



> *I like my ASUS motherboards and the P35 chipset is a proven performer and a big improvent
> over your current one
> 
> so value for money I would choose the
> ...


*POWER SUPPLIES*

*SeaSonic PSR700 700W M12 with EPS 24pin SLI, Active PFC 12cm Fan Power Supply*
Internet Price: $240.00 


*Antec NeoPower 650W ATX Ver2.2 & EPS12V*
Internet Price: $168.00



> *Seasonic are a very nice reliable power supply
> Yes you do pay a bit more for the quality
> but your power supply is very important so i have to choose that first over the Antec
> I think you would be safe coming down to a 650W like this and save a bit of money
> ...


CASES

*Antec P182 Performance One Black ATX Mid Tower - NO PSU*
Internet Price: $196.00 


*CoolerMaster Centurion 534 Aluminum Bezel Case Black with 460W (RC534KKRB)*
Internet Price: $120.00 


*CoolerMaster Centurion 5 Aluminum Bezel Case Silver (no Power supply)*
Internet Price: $76.00 



> *Yes you can use your current case*



*MONITORS*


*Samsung 245B 24inch LCD Monitor Black*
Internet Price: $650.00 


*LG L246WH-BF 24 inch Widescreen 5ms DVI,HDMI*
Internet Price: $570.00 



> *I think samsung is a better choice over the LG
> I did find this Phillips 24" monitor with 1900X1200 resolution for $595
> http://www.ozdirect.com.au/product_info.php?source=shopbot&products_id=45893
> I have not purchased from this site though*


*Samsung 20xDVD -/+R/RW Dual Layer OEM Black (SH-S202H/BEBN)*
Internet Price: $34.00


----------



## duckhunters (Mar 5, 2008)

Blackduck30
I've got my choices sorted, again many thanks. Just need one final answer;
I'm going with the 8800GT, a choice you have suggested, it's reviews are incredible, what I need to be sure of will it fit in my Antec Solo case? I have seen it suggested that it is a long card but I'll only be running one HDD and no SLI so don't have any clutter and heaps of room. Have you had any experience in fitting a 8800GT into a Solo case or know of others who have.
duckhunters.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

From what i know duckhunters you should be fine. The 8800Gt is not as long as the GTX model. Since you are only using 1 HD you can make sure you mount it up high in the cage to be sure but I don't think that will be a problem.
I also did a quick Google to confirm and others have the GT in there solo cases, so you should be set


----------

